# Puppy Walker BLOG



## Luce747 (Oct 17, 2011)

We got our first pup last week - a potential police dog, 16 week old GSD named Faro

Here is his BLOG - thought I'd post it here as it may well be useful to any other people thinking of puppy walking Puppy Walker Diaries

:thumbup:


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Sounds fabulous. Off to have a look at your blog


----------



## mandamcakes (Apr 6, 2012)

Im going to take a look at it as well!


----------

